# Sex problems



## Arni Lim (Mar 3, 2019)

My husband and i have been married for only 6 months. But since January, he didnt have any sexual attracted towards me anymore. I tried to seduce him, but they were failure. We tried couple times, but he cant get aroused or even got soft while still inside. Is there any problem with me? I told him that i wanted it but he said he just didnt want to do it without telling me the reasons why. Im getting more depressed as i think he doesnt really love me in the first place to make love to me
What shoud i do?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Arni Lim said:


> My husband and i have been married for only 6 months. But since January, he didnt have any sexual attracted towards me anymore. I tried to seduce him, but they were failure. We tried couple times, but he cant get aroused or even got soft while still inside. Is there any problem with me? I told him that i wanted it but he said he just didnt want to do it without telling me the reasons why. Im getting more depressed as i think he doesnt really love me in the first place to make love to me
> What should i do?


*For starters, joint sex therapy for the two of you is an option, as well as a trip for him to a good urologist, to be thoroughly checked out for any any physical problems! *


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It's not you, but it might not be him, either. By that I mean it could be a health issue.

He needs to be seen by a doctor ASAP.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> He needs to be seen by a doctor ASAP.


Yes. Erectile difficulties are often an early-warning sign of atherosclerosis and impending heart disease and/or peripheral artery disease. Go to a doctor as soon as you can. There are treatment options including diet, exercise, and medications which can forestall these things, and can help restore his sexual function.

These diseases have an unfortunate name "silent-killer". ED can be doing you two a big favor.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

When you were dating did you have sex?
Has he has other girlfriends before you?
What he a virgin when he married you?
Is there any chance he doesn't swing "that way."?


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

TJW said:


> Yes. Erectile difficulties are often an early-warning sign of atherosclerosis and impending heart disease and/or peripheral artery disease. Go to a doctor as soon as you can. There are treatment options including diet, exercise, and medications which can forestall these things, and can help restore his sexual function.
> 
> These diseases have an unfortunate name "silent-killer". ED can be doing you two a big favor.


Also, have him get his testosterone levels checked.

If they are low, that will cause a loss in desire for sex.


----------

